# Found a quality inline german reactor with 16mm connectors



## tubamanandy (26 May 2016)

Anyone using one of these ?

http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-reaktoren/co2-aussenreaktor-ar-us50-16mm-mit-blasenzaehler.html

Looks a real quality piece of kit but quite expensive although just what I'm looking for


----------



## EdwinK (26 May 2016)

I was using it. Item is really worth the every euro although pay attention to joints - mine was leaking but I just replaced the PTFE tape.


----------



## HarrietHippo (27 May 2016)

I've had one for a couple of years with no trouble at all. Works really well and very happy compared to a DIY job or the atomizer I was using previously. I didnt need any PFTE tape but did put some jubilee (?) clips / clamps on the barbs. I found the internal media did clog after a while in my tank requiring cleaning which can be a little fiddly so just removed it and havent had any issues.


----------



## aaron.c (31 May 2016)

Looks good. Wonder if they deliver to UK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (31 May 2016)

Is the small tube a bubble counter??


----------



## EdwinK (31 May 2016)

aaron.c said:


> Looks good. Wonder if they deliver to UK
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, they should. Delivered even to Lithuania 



rebel said:


> Is the small tube a bubble counter??



Yes, it is.


----------



## tubamanandy (2 Jun 2016)

Mines all setup and running - certainly cant see any bubbles in the tank, lets hope its doing a great job of saturating the water with CO2


----------



## Ryan Thang To (2 Jun 2016)

hi guys

in the past i try diy and brand ones but they seem to make too much noise. like when the water level drop it makes a trickling noise. does this reactor do the same?

cheers
ryab


----------



## EdwinK (3 Jun 2016)

Yes, it does. But it has a manual valve to release the gas that haven't been dissolved.


----------



## tubamanandy (5 Jun 2016)

Wish I had an english manual for the damned thing ! Seems to be working fine but company are german and unwilling to help despite spending a small fortune on it


----------



## zozo (5 Jun 2016)

Seems pretty straight foreward 

For what would you like a manual? Do you have the german one? Other then this.
http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/sh...aktor.pdf?xploidID=mvtqmfkc01juuc835m9599gi65


----------



## Michal550 (10 Jun 2016)

How is the flow reduction?


----------



## EdwinK (10 Jun 2016)

Major flow reduction as with all such devices.


----------



## aaron.c (13 Jun 2016)

Is it doing a good job of dissolving co2. I am using a 10inch water filter but bubbles are escaping into the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.c (2 Aug 2016)

Hey everyone! Has anyone got an update on how well these work?

I want to use one on my 125litre tank.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## tubamanandy (4 Aug 2016)

Mines working really well - definitely never see any bubbles in the tank and getting a decent PH drop BUT, and here's the BUT, quite a significant flow decrease. However, I'mn using quite  a large Eheim on a 90 ltr tank


----------



## aaron.c (4 Aug 2016)

Thanks Andy

I run my current reactor with a dedicated pump. It's a 1200l/hr external eheim pump.

Thanks
Aaron 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (5 Aug 2016)

I have someone that makes reactors and overflows etc professionlally mainly for marine tanks looking into making a co2 reactor with 16/22 fittings.For me.
He is going to look more into it over the weeekend and get back to me.Said it should be around £50.See what he comes back with if it looks ok.I will get one and post details.If anyones interested.


----------



## NathanG (9 Aug 2016)

Daveslaney said:


> See what he comes back with if it looks ok.I will get one and post details.If anyones interested.



Probably the whole planted tank community if it's any good. I love some DIY but would rather have one sent to me atm.


----------



## forever (9 Aug 2016)

me too would love a true professional one


----------



## Daveslaney (9 Aug 2016)

He hasnt got back to me yet. I emailed him on thursday and asked if he could do one with 16/22 fittings. He said he does ozone reactors and could prob do one along those lines to mix co2 instead and he was going to look into it over the weekend. And it would cost around £50. But hasnt got back to me yet. If i havnt heard tommorow ill email him again.


----------



## ltsai (10 Aug 2016)

Me too.  Am tempted to buy the german made but i will hold now.  Hopefully he ships overseas. 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (17 Aug 2016)

Well after numerious emails with no replys.I have given up on this.Why folks do this i havnt a clue if thier not intrested in doing one why not just say?
Sorry about that.


----------

